# California Desert Tortoise Size?



## Javi (Oct 20, 2014)

I just got a California desert tortoise and was wondering if anyone knew how big they got compared to sulcata tortoises. I have owned sulcatas for several years now and I am very familiar with sulcatas but don't know much about California desert tortoises. Thank you.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Very sorry, I cannot be of any help. Good luck anyways.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Javi:

The *NORMAL* size for a full grown desert tortoise is appx. 12 to 14" SCL. Some get a little bigger, some don't get that big.

(SCL = straight carapace length)


----------



## Javi (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you so much. Greatly appreciate your responses.


----------

